# got a question (Dihydroboldenone Cypionate)



## DEE151 (May 11, 2011)

i was checking out naps and i saw GP 1-test cyp can some one fill me in on this test? can it be taken every 3.5days or is this an eod injection of test?

http://www.napsgear.net/injectable-steroids-c21/gp-1-test-cyp-p448


----------



## DEE151 (May 12, 2011)

bump                     .


----------



## Klutch (May 12, 2011)

2x week


----------



## Rodja (May 12, 2011)

It's the same as anything with a cypionate ester.  You're in for a fun ride, BTW.


----------



## Digitalash (May 12, 2011)

Yeah anything cyp would be 2x a week. Can anyone give me a run down on 1-test though? Never heard much about it. 

Also, kinda off topic, anyone tried the gp methyltren (oral). I remember a guy "vick" a few months ago saying he was taking it solo, said it was bunk. He said he upped his dose to 2mg within the first week, and then he just dissapeared lol. Kinda wondering if he ended up in the hospital with liver damage or something


----------



## GMO (May 12, 2011)

DEE151 said:


> i was checking out naps and i saw GP 1-test cyp can some one fill me in on this test? can it be taken every 3.5days or is this an eod injection of test?
> 
> http://www.napsgear.net/injectable-steroids-c21/gp-1-test-cyp-p448


 

As stated above, dosage is the same as Test Cyp.  I have heard a lot of good things about it.  So much so, that I am thinking of using it in a cycle down the road.


----------



## AnabollicA (May 12, 2011)

Dosage is the same as Test Cyp but it's not like Test Cyp...just don't take it alone, it needs to be stacked with regular test. You probably already know that but I've seen people be confused seeing "testosterone" in the name. It's like bolderone I hear (but better). I'm planning out my next cycle for a go-round with this, it looks promising.


----------



## AnabollicA (May 12, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> Also, kinda off topic, anyone tried the gp methyltren (oral). I remember a guy "vick" a few months ago saying he was taking it solo, said it was bunk. He said he upped his dose to 2mg within the first week, and then he just dissapeared lol. Kinda wondering if he ended up in the hospital with liver damage or something


 
I just started a run with GP methyl tren (oral tren) last week at 750mcg/day. I definitley feel the classic sides - sweating, tired all day, vivid dreams & insomnia. No way I'm doing any much more a day! It's working.


----------



## DEE151 (May 12, 2011)

GMO said:


> As stated above, dosage is the same as Test Cyp. I have heard a lot of good things about it. So much so, that I am thinking of using it in a cycle down the road.


 what have you herd good about it?


----------



## UA_Iron (May 12, 2011)

Found this on another forum:



Its a excerpt from Author . L Rea's article - prohormones, prosteroids and designer steroids ... .. 


Most readers are aware of the fact that regular testosterone has some  negative side effects such as making many look like a water balloon  going bald. In short, testosterone metabolizes to estrogen and DHT. But,  of course there are better options that allow a bit of mitigation to  the DHT problem without sacrificing the advantages it has upon physique  sculpting. 

DHT metabolizes into a variety of different hormones such as 5-alpha  androst-1-en-3,17-diol (better known as the supplement found by Patrick  Arnold called 1-AD). In our body's 1-AD must convert into 1-Testosterone  in order to be active. Hmmm, since 1-Testosterone is a natural  metabolite of DHT then it makes more sense to skip the 1-AD conversion  and directly supplement with 1-Testosterone. 
1-testosterone is a surprisingly effective prosteroid (you can call it a  designer steroid if you like, but it has been around awhile). It is  chemically known as 17beta-hydroxy-5alpha-androst-1-en-3-one which is a  derivative of dehydrotestosterone (DHT) only with fewer DHT related  side-effects. 

*1-Test is 5-7 times more active (anabolic) than testosterone itself.  (More lean tissue gains with fewer potential negative side effects) 
*1-Test does not aromatize to estrogens. In fact some studies suggest a  slight anti-estrogen effect due to aromatase inhibition. (No water  retention, gynecomastia or fat gains) 
*Similar to Trenbolone or high dose Primobolan Acetate in effect without the libido issues.
Injectable 1-Testosterone

Naturally, many hard-core athletes have employed 1-testosterone as a  parental (injectable) preparation. Those that were able to acquire  1-Testosterone esters such as decanoate or cypionate realized the best  anabolic results due to improved pharma-kinetics. 
Most users of properly prepared sterile products (pyrogen free) report  significant hardening of the musculature with increased lean mass tissue  and fat loss at total weekly dosages of 200-300mg. There is also a  surprising noted significant increase in functional strength. Many have  compared 1-Testosterne Cypionate to Trenbolone in effects. 
I have noted this to be so but this would suggest potential for the  negative side-effects of trenbolone as well. I would suggest that the  results from this type of application are closer to that of high dose  Primobolan Acetate use with better over all hardening value. (Harder,  leaner, stronger and hornier. Those poor lads) 
*Though some companies have marketed quality "sterile" orals, it should  be noted that it is not legal for anyone to administer these items as  injectables. 

But What Of Oral Administration?

When unprotected AAS or prosteroids are ingested orally the majority of  the dosage is destroyed by the liver due to a factor called hepatic  (liver) first pass deactivation. In short it means that the liver  filters out your intended results and sends them to the toilet. Often  this means as little as only a few milligrams (3-15%) of the original  dosage makes it into the circulatory system where it can access muscle  tissue. 
Worse is the fact that, due to its unprotected state, the minor amount  of active product that does make it into the circulatory system is  destroyed and toilet-tossed during the second or third pass???within a  couple hours of ingestion. This refers to the half- and active life of a  chemical. Next to no absorption and very brief exposure to target  tissues (uh, like muscle) means little or no results. 
Hmmm, substrates that are water soluble (hydrophilic) go to the liver  for assimilation or excretion and those that are oil soluble head  straight to the lymphatic system thus avoiding first pass destruction. 
Esters & Oily Solutions

Esterfied prosteroids (like 1-Testosterone Cypionate or Decanoate) are  hydrophilic by nature (Esterized simply means that an ester chain has  been added to the prosteroid structure). Lipophylic ester androgens are  absorbed the same way most dietary fats (long chain fatty acids) are  absorbed. After ingestion the body produces bile for emulsification and  then our numerous lipase enzymes hydrolyze the compound to form what we  call micelles (I did not name it so please do not blame me when trying  to pronounce it). 
The micelles enter the intestinal cells where they form a lipoprotein  carrier called chylomicron, which is a combination of esterized  prosteroid and special protein found in the small intestine. Once the  compound forms the chylomicron, it is released into the lymphatic system  where it is then released into the blood stream. (This means a higher  percentage of active muscle building prosteroid in the blood stream.) 
Remember: The lymphatic system skips the destructive first pass of the  liver. An interesting note to point out is that the research with  esterized steroids demonstrates oral administration with oils (MCT and  sesame are oils). They mixed the active compounds with various oils,  then administered the compounds orally. The inclusion of the oil  facilitated improved lymphatic absorption (since this is the same way  most dietary fats are absorbed, it should not be a surprise). 
So the reality is that many of the "sterile" oral preparations  (including 1-Test) that are esters are absorbed well orally. The fact  remains however, that though effective, administration by injection  allows for 100% bioavailability...but is illegal to suggest or do  without medical consent and supervision. 
Alkylation For Orals

The predominant of pharma oral AAS are 17-alpha alkylated. Alkylation  allows the administered dosage to remain intact after the first pass  through the liver thus providing much longer tissue exposure due to  prolonged half-life. Without this alkylation there is considerable  degradation of the active compound. It has often been said that  alkylation causes undue stress upon the liver and is therefore toxic to  liver tissue. In truth this is so, but on a dosage dependent level only.  
Many years ago several studies were performed upon two alkylated oral  AAS: Oxymetholone (AD-50) and methyltestosterone (methandrostenolone AKA  D-bol should be included here due to dosage issues). The average  dosages were between 100-250mg daily. After several months or use,  patients showed significant elevation in liver enzymes (ALT, AST and  GGT) thus suggesting a significant hepatic stress. Some currently  available prosteroids (okay, Designer Steroids) have been alkylated to  increase bioavailability to nearly 100% with a half-life of up to 12  hours. (Yup!) 
Methyl-1-Testosterone & Other Alkylated Prosteroids

As example is methyl-1-Test. Yes, this is methylated 1-Testosterone  (M-1-Test) and a highly effective oral androgen. However, it is a  totally different prosteroid both in affect and activity than  1-Testosterone. 
M-1-Test is far more anabolic and androgenic than 1-Testosterone. This  also means that it is far more destructive to hair follicles and  prostate tissue than DHT itself. When a hormone is alkylated (like  adding a methyl group to the 17th ring) it totally changes the  pharma-kinetics of the compound as well. 
Have you noticed that most 1-Testosterone users report better sex-drive,  more energy and a positive outlook upon life with their musculature  gains? Yet those using M-1-Test report lethargy, no sex-drive and really  bad moods to go along with high blood pressure and head-aches, oh and  increased muscle mass. Personally, though effective, I dislike M-1-Test  for health concerns. 
This is all due to the methylated alteration that alters a chemical's  effect upon androgen receptors and physiology in general. Most of this  is due to secondary activity triggered by the compound such as  adrenalgenic and neuro-net over-stimulation, hepatic alterations and  general burn-out. 
Though M-1-Test employed at a daily dosage of 10-20mg for 2-4 weeks  seldom results in liver concerns (if it is a very high quality product  free of other raw material metabolites and toxins), it certainly does  have several negative side effects easily avoid by opting for  1-Testosterone Cypionate delivered through any viable means.


----------

